# Where in the World



## Cornductor

I have looked for a local CNC router shop or close to here in the Modesto area but can't find any. What I need is a shop that can cut out parts about 64 pieces. I could use my table saw and band saw but the cuts are are angled and some are deep ( if that makes sense). I want to avoid any chip out if possible. So if you guys or gals know of a shop here locally or within 30 miles please let me know. Here's an image









to make more sense.


----------



## Cornductor

anybody


----------



## RockyTopScott

Look at 100k garages LINK

Click on FABBERS at the top and put in your location…looks promising for you.


----------



## dannelson

We can ship from Wisconsin no problem to have it in a couple of days


----------



## Cornductor

I took a look at the 100k and I think I might go with that. Once I register "which I really hate doing but anyhow", There's a shop here locally.

Thanks!!


----------



## dannelson

I'm on 100k and have good results. I have to upgrade my status soon as I get the new machine.


----------



## oldnovice

You can also try the Shopbot forum. You need to register but that is not difficult or binding.


----------



## Gshepherd

Try the local cabinet shops. Many who do commercial cabinets will have one.


----------

